# Is my goat pregnant?? Photo included



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello! We are new to goat rearing and have a doe who is almost 2. She has been in with the buck for a while now. She is a quiet doe. It has been tough for us to know if she is pregnant for sure? I have seen posts regarding the vulva and how it changes when a doe is pregnant. Can someone look at the photos I have included and tell me what they think? I can post more photos if there is something I should take a photo of. Please let me know. I am so anxious for your experienced opinions!

Thank you so much!! 
Tami & Jon in Oregon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She does look to be early bred. What you want to see over the next month is the wrinkles to smooth out and the base of the tail to swell slightly.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh thank you goathiker! I have been waiting for opinions! =) So smoothing out of the wrinkles on the side of her vulva then right? I think I know what you mean. It has really gotten longer and wider it seems like. So that is why I am asking. =) Thank you so much for your help! I am looking forward to more comments and opinions! Please everyone let me know what you think! =) Tami


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm new to goats, but I have been staring at my goat's lady parts for 4 months (she's bred). Lol. I think it's easier to tell if you compare a pre or early bred picture of your goat with a picture 2-3 months bred. If it changes, loosen, the tip starts pointing down, the area between the vulva and anus kinda pushes out, then she's bred. To my unexperienced eyes she looks bred just because it's kinda loose, but if you've noticed changes, then she most likely is.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi again! I took new photos today of our doe Kitty. There do seem to be some changes happening on her back side. Can you all look and tell me what you think? I think she is looking different back there. We plan to ultrasound her soon but would like your thoughts. She is a quiet doe and I am not sure she really has been in heat since Oct? Not sure as she isn't really vocal....

Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking pregnant between the 2 photos.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still going to say bred. I see a lot of changes going on. Not all does have that tip drop straight down. I would like to see some swelling at the tail base but, I think it's still early for her...No more than a couple months along.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much Karen and Goat hiker for your comments today! I am anxious to see if she ends up being pregnant. I will try to continue to post her photos here. tami


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a doe doing the same thing and mine is about 1 month along, I am basically positive mine is pregnant. But I have never seen them change that much so fast!?!?!?! But I would say bred.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Moocowman123! I appreciate your opinion! Yes alot of change in just a few days! I was surprised too!


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Yep I am I this boat too, just tryin to figure out if she is or isn't...... Never thought I would be checking my goats lady parts so much  keep us posted!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol! Yes I understand! I will keep you all updated! There is definately something to watching their lady parts....there are goats that are pregnant on the farm we are temporarily boarding our goat on, and their lady parts look like what people are saying here to look for. So I will keep watching our goat and see if she is pregnant.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone!! This is a update! We ultrasounded our doe and she IS pregnant! Now to figure out when....lol! I wanted you to know!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

*She IS Pregnant!!!*

Hi Everyone: I meant to post a photo! We ultrasounded our doe and she IS pregnant...wanted to update you all! Thanks for all your great opinions! You were RIGHT! Tami


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sweet! congrats!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey did you do the ultra sound yourself?? If so where did you buy your device???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how cool ! Congrats  Love to get one of those ultrasound 
machines ! Along with a couple of barn cams and a new barn , lolol.

BTW , your doe is beautiful  Keep us posted !


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi 4seasonsfarm: Yes we ultrasounded her ourselves. There is a fantastic video online that helped teach us what to look for. She is definately pregnant! We saw one of the babies moving! It was fantastic! You can buy devices online on ebay. We have a friend who has a vet ultrasound that they let us borrow! We were so thankful for that!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Laura: Yes we will keep you posted regarding our doe. Thanks for the compliment, we sure love our girl! We don't have a ultrasound machine either, we borrowed a friend's who had one. Would love to have one someday! =)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats everyone! We are so happy! Problem is now I have no idea really when she is due. She was in with the buck for a couple wks in mid Oct and then we didn't think she was pregnant so we put her back in with the buck mid Dec and took her out about a wk ago. So....just am not sure. But with what we saw I think maybe the Oct/Nov time frame would be about right. Just not sure.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll has she started to make an udder yet??


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Since the last back end pic is recent and it's hard to tell until around 3 months I'm going to guess that she was bred during the earlier time.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

If she starts making an udder soon I would guess the earlier time, but if she doesn't it's probably the later months


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought last time I touched her udder area that it felt maybe like something is starting? But wasn't sure at all. She hasn't ever had babies before, does that matter?? I will touch her udder area again this week and see if anything has changed. 

I am thinking maybe the earlier time is when she got bred too.....will see.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I doesn't really matter if it's her first time kidding as long as she is a good mother and has a good kidding. Keep us updated whether you think she is making an udder or not.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I will!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## TATN3712 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Is my goat pregnant?*

I am so excited that your goat is pregnant!!! It's been a couple of months, has she kidded?

Would you guys help me determine if my goat is pregnant? I got my Nigerian Dwarf goats in early November and they had been with a buck continually. The previous owner said she was definitely bred. However, I haven't really noticed any changes in these past 4 months but I don't know what I am looking for. However, we bought the buck as well and she has been with the same buck ever since so it's _possible_ that she could have been bred since we have had her.

Can you tell by looking at these pictures? There does seem to be a little discharge..... (sorry I don't know how to rotate the pics)

THANKS! I look forward to hearing what you guys think!


----------

